# Seeking HCG Regimen Info.



## Rahn (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi guys. I'm looking for info on HCG dosing. I'm a 240lb guy, still overweight, on trt. I'm looking to start HCG in order to fix anabolic steroid induced testicular atrophy and sterility. It would also be nice to recover a little quicker from workouts. Can anyone recommend some info on dosing? My doc refuses to discuss it since HCG is on the "do not prescribe" list at the hospital he is an associate at.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 24, 2020)

How long have you been on TRT? Are you planning on having kids anytime soon? Have you had a semen analysis to see your current fertility status?


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

When I was on TRT, my HCG protocol was 500 iu's twice per week.

Here's some reading for you, if you want... 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6087849/


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2020)

I hear FD will do a free semen analysis.  Sorry, had to


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 24, 2020)

A doctor that would have you on TRT, and not discuss something that keeps your balls functioning is a terrible doctor and needs to be replaced. I think it's 250 2x/wk I take. Not worth dealing with mainstream doc's when it comes to TRT, they beyond suck with it.


----------



## Rahn (Aug 24, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> How long have you been on TRT? Are you planning on having kids anytime soon? Have you had a semen analysis to see your current fertility status?



A year and a half. Gonna try for a fourth. Yes. Count is low and balls are small.


----------



## Rahn (Aug 24, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> A doctor that would have you on TRT, and not discuss something that keeps your balls functioning is a terrible doctor and needs to be replaced. I think it's 250 2x/wk I take. Not worth dealing with mainstream doc's when it comes to TRT, they beyond suck with it.



I agree and I'm trying to find an Endocrinologist who works with men. Slim pickings around here. I currently see a urologist.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 24, 2020)

Rahn said:


> A year and a half. Gonna try for a fourth. Yes. Count is low and balls are small.


In that case you may have to consider coming off TRT altogether and going for hCG at 3,000iu EOD, with the option to add clomid at 25mg ED, and conduct another semen analysis every 2 months to check progress. If the hCG alone doesn't do the job, then I'd recommend adding HMG into the mix at 75iu EOD. 

If the pregnancy doesn't have to be confirmed within the next 6 months or so, then I'd simply recommend hCG at 750iu 2x week permanently alongside your TRT. It's very important to let your wife know that this process takes time. Spermatogenesis, the process of creating new sperm, happens over an 84-104 day cycle. That means 6-9 months at a minimum before you see your numbers really improve (ball size will come back before this). 

It's also important to let her know that just because your chances of conceiving are low right now, that doesn't mean it won't happen. All you need is 1 of those boys to make it through. As long as you're not azoospermic (zero sperm count) and ****ing aplenty, you have a chance


----------



## Spongy (Aug 25, 2020)

I know everyone is different, but I hadn't used HCG for probably 4 years prior to my wife getting knocked up the first time and we had two children in 3 years.  All on TRT with no HCG so it can definitely happen lol.


----------



## Rahn (Aug 25, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> In that case you may have to consider coming off TRT altogether and going for hCG at 3,000iu EOD, with the option to add clomid at 25mg ED, and conduct another semen analysis every 2 months to check progress. If the hCG alone doesn't do the job, then I'd recommend adding HMG into the mix at 75iu EOD.
> 
> If the pregnancy doesn't have to be confirmed within the next 6 months or so, then I'd simply recommend hCG at 750iu 2x week permanently alongside your TRT. It's very important to let your wife know that this process takes time. Spermatogenesis, the process of creating new sperm, happens over an 84-104 day cycle. That means 6-9 months at a minimum before you see your numbers really improve (ball size will come back before this).
> 
> It's also important to let her know that just because your chances of conceiving are low right now, that doesn't mean it won't happen. All you need is 1 of those boys to make it through. As long as you're not azoospermic (zero sperm count) and ****ing aplenty, you have a chance



Were not in a huge rush. She has an implant in her arm. Once she gets it out, it will be months before she starts dropping eggs again. I'll try 750iu on Monday and Thursday nights and we'll see how it goes. I want to avoid closed for the potential emotional effects. If I need to, I'll up the dose. Thanks for the help.


----------

